# Too hot...



## Fish (Jun 30, 2015)

No not me and my boyish looks and athletic figure, but this current weather, I know we moan when its cold and wet and we say our summers are too short but today at times was unbearable and tomorrow is going to not only be hotter, but the humidity is going to be off the scale compared to today!

I can cope with the heat but the humidity with it is a struggle when working outside up on scaffolding.

I was going to pop down the club again for a few holes but I can't in this heat, maybe after the thunderstorms tomorrow night it will clear the humidity a bit and I'll play Thursday night?

Any one else struggling or do you love it like this?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2015)

Can a mod please close this thread.


----------



## chellie (Jun 30, 2015)

Too hot here as well despite the breeze we've got. Have seen one man out in a thick coat and another one with thick sweatpants, thick jacket and bobble hat on


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 30, 2015)

Ive got food poisoning from BBQ on Saturday.   sitting here melted after shivering through the night. 


So jealous of anyone playing golf today.


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Ive got food poisoning from BBQ on Saturday.   sitting here melted after shivering through the night. 


So jealous of anyone playing golf today.
		
Click to expand...

Why when were already feeling the heat and humidity do we want to stand behind a Barbecue belting out even more heat, surely its time for big salads with hot jersey potatoes with a knob of butter on, not burnt meat!

How can you play in this, maybe the youngsters can cope but I felt it a little last night at this time but playing now would kill me off!


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2015)

28 deg here this afternoon according to the car, nice gentle breeze to cool you of on the links, which is where i will be at 6pm


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2015)

Don't just focus on the 28, 30 or like tomorrow, 34 degrees  Matt explains why we feel cooked due to high humidity, I'm definitely well done today and not medium rare as I'd like :smirk:

http://bbc.in/1KqPD1d


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2015)

My son in Paddling pool with friends,BBQ fired up & Stone Roses on.
Bliss


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			28 deg here this afternoon according to the car, nice gentle breeze to cool you of on the links, which is where i will be at 6pm

Click to expand...

I'm sure the breeze on the coast is ideal when its so hot, but in built up areas like here in the Midlands its like a pressure cooker!


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			Why when were already feeling the heat and humidity do we want to stand behind a Barbecue belting out even more heat, surely its time for big salads with hot jersey potatoes with a knob of butter on, not burnt meat!

How can you play in this, maybe the youngsters can cope but I felt it a little last night at this time but playing now would kill me off!
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't my idea and I wasn't cooking.  Never been the biggest fan of BBQs.    next time I will pass and arrive for drinks only. 


Some heat alright and it wouldn't be easy but I would have a cooler bag packed full of iced drinks to see me round.   Great for open qualifying up at hillside.


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2015)

walked round Woburn for a fair chunk of the day, not convinced Id have made it through 36 holes! Some of them were getting pretty ragged and the pace of play had slowed greatly from earlier on.

even with being under the trees for large parts was stifling at times, very little breeze in parts too


----------



## Craigg (Jun 30, 2015)

Chilling in garden. Golf at 7.30pm when it's a bit cooler. Bliss:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2015)

BBQ's are fantastic,real ones are anyway. 
Gas ones are for girls.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm sure the breeze on the coast is ideal when its so hot, but in built up areas like here in the Midlands its like a pressure cooker!
		
Click to expand...

when we lived in St Albans the temp in the summer was very stifling , esp at night with breeze at all.

Up here we just don't get the humidity being so close to the sea, its nice, luckily if doesn't really get any hotter than 28


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 30, 2015)

never too hot, just take in more fluids, would rather be on the golf course in this heat than working be it inside or out


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2015)

behave! a month ago u were all moaning about the wind and rain!! embrace it! use sun screen, wear a hat and drink plenty of fluids!


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			never too hot, just take in more fluids, would rather be on the golf course in this heat than working be it inside or out
		
Click to expand...

Just more fluids still wont help when the humidity is too high, with too much moisture in the air it won't draw the moisture from our body so we'll boil!! Its not just about heat!


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			behave! a month ago u were all moaning about the wind and rain!! embrace it! use sun screen, wear a hat and drink plenty of fluids!
		
Click to expand...

I want the happy medium :smirk:


----------



## Tongo (Jun 30, 2015)

Rooter said:



			behave! a month ago u were all moaning about the wind and rain!! embrace it! use sun screen, wear a hat and drink plenty of fluids!
		
Click to expand...

I couldnt agree more. It was 38 degrees when we touched down in Verona a couple of weeks ago so i'm used to it!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm playing in a Texas scramble tomorrow morning, its forecast to be 35 degrees here in the South east but we will only be a couple of miles from the sea so I just hope that there's some breeze !


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jun 30, 2015)

Just back from Houston and Tampa so it's nice and cool here! 
The only difference is no A/C in the home! 
Cant wait to play Thursday!


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;pJJBbK2XNbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pJJBbK2XNbE[/video]


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 30, 2015)

Pleasant 19 degrees with a wee breeze here in sunny Ayrshire.

Spent the day toiling in the garden building an alpine rockery.
When I showered I noticed I had lost about 3 kilos.
73 kilos, lightest I have been since the 1980's:lol:

Whats the rough like at Stan Drews?
Growing by the yard I would think.


----------



## Dellboy (Jun 30, 2015)

Tee off tomorrow at mid-day  must be mad but its the only time my mate can make it 

Only thing going for us is that Salisbury is on a hill and it was blowing like mad today, hoping for some more wind tomorrow.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 30, 2015)

If you feel it's too hot for golf,why not hire a buggy?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 30, 2015)

Fish said:



			No not me and my boyish looks and athletic figure, but this current weather, I know we moan when its cold and wet and we say our summers are too short but today at times was unbearable and tomorrow is going to not only be hotter, but the humidity is going to be off the scale compared to today!

I can cope with the heat but the humidity with it is a struggle when working outside up on scaffolding.

I was going to pop down the club again for a few holes but I can't in this heat, maybe after the thunderstorms tomorrow night it will clear the humidity a bit and I'll play Thursday night?

Any one else struggling or do you love it like this?
		
Click to expand...

Slight nerdy meteorological point but it is not strictly a high relative humidity that is the problem as such, as it is relative to the air temperature. So on most winter nights the relative humidity is actually well above what it is today.  The dew point is an absolute measure of how much moisture there is in the atmosphere so it's better to say 'with the high dew point'.  Nerd mode off.


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Slight nerdy meteorological point but it is not strictly a high relative humidity that is the problem as such, as it is relative to the air temperature. So on most winter nights the relative humidity is actually well above what it is today.  The dew point is an absolute measure of how much moisture there is in the atmosphere so it's better to say 'with the high dew point'.  Nerd mode off.
		
Click to expand...

Boring.......

So Matt Taylor is wrong then


----------



## palindromicbob (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm going to slap anyone who says it's too hot. Feel like I've experienced about 10 months of autum/winter. Yes it's going to be warm. Horrible if you have to work in it. A heatstroke waiting to happen if not prepared but bugger that. 

   Get the shorts on, stock up on water, buy a paddling pool, fill with ice and deal with it.  So much bloody wind and rain recently I'm happy to see this weather coming.  

Besides I'm away to Florida for two weeks so coming home this weather will be just perfect in comparison to the heat and humidity I'm heading to.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 30, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Great for open qualifying up at hillside.
		
Click to expand...

It was Gaz, beautiful on the links at Hillside today.

I was only there for 4 hours and it was a bit sapping, but them lads playing 36 holes would have been very tough.

I followed one lad from S and A who was joint leader after 1 round on 4 under, who had a 6 over in the afternoon. It must have been tough.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 30, 2015)

I bet you were bending his ear about being level par through 15 holes. :rofl:


Local lad from back home, mcgeady, level then 8 over.


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			No not me and my boyish looks and athletic figure, but this current weather, I know we moan when its cold and wet and we say our summers are too short but today at times was unbearable and tomorrow is going to not only be hotter, but the humidity is going to be off the scale compared to today!

I can cope with the heat but the humidity with it is a struggle when working outside up on scaffolding.

I was going to pop down the club again for a few holes but I can't in this heat, maybe after the thunderstorms tomorrow night it will clear the humidity a bit and I'll play Thursday night?

Any one else struggling or do you love it like this?
		
Click to expand...

I told yous, I warned you all!

8 months of the year with temp in the 30's, ground temp in the 40's and 70% humidity 24 hours a day so no let up at night, its not all fun and games (it is really)

Its winter just now so its dropped to high 20's so the golf is much easier and better scoring but in a few weeks it'll get warmer again 

Enjoy it while it lasts guys, get out on the course, take plenty (alcohol) fluids, Bar-Be-Que that meat to destruction & laugh at everyone who left for a holiday in Spain this week


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 1, 2015)

I love the hot weather, long may it last. We're due some great electrical storms by the weekend and they're always fun


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 1, 2015)

I like the warm weather, especially the girls who work next door


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 1, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			I like the warm weather, especially the girls who work next door 









Click to expand...

Is that an ASBO tag on her right ankle/shin?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 1, 2015)

Tarkus1212 said:



			Is that an ASBO tag on her right ankle/shin?
		
Click to expand...

Probably, classy lot these northern birds


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2015)

Does anyone do sweat wicking undercrackers


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 1, 2015)

Struggling to break 15 degrees here and it's about to rain.


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 1, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Does anyone do sweat wicking undercrackers 

Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 1, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Yes 





Click to expand...



*Googles nearest Mothercare*


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 1, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Does anyone do sweat wicking undercrackers 

Click to expand...

I'm going commando


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 1, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Probably, classy lot these northern birds 

Click to expand...

Well sunbathing in Aldi's car park does give one a clue.....


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 1, 2015)

Made 42 degrees, at work, last night... So when it started raining it was more than pleasant to just walk outside and stand in the rain for the few minutes it lasted...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2015)

Teed off before 8 today and you'd class the weather as warm
By 9 it was hot
By 10 it was sweltering
By 11 it was unbearable.
We finished just after 11 and people were walking in from all over the course..
Its even hot in the car with the air con on...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Teed off before 8 today and you'd class the weather as warm
By 9 it was hot
By 10 it was sweltering
By 11 it was unbearable.
We finished just after 11 and people were walking in from all over the course..
Its even hot in the car with the air con on...
		
Click to expand...

Your place must attract the heat! when we played there i recall it was bloomin hot!! thats my excuse for chopping it round anyway and im sticking to it!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			Your place must attract the heat! when we played there i recall it was bloomin hot!! thats my excuse for chopping it round anyway and im sticking to it!
		
Click to expand...

I think it was actually hotter then but it felt worse today as there was a reasonably strong but hot breeze...


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2015)

Imurg said:



			I think it was actually hotter then but it felt worse today as there was a reasonably strong but hot breeze...
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, Alex, Fish and myself can create quite a lot of hot air!


----------



## chellie (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm hoping it's cooler by tomorrow. If not I'll be hoping that my PP won't want to play.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jul 1, 2015)

Bout' 30 here in Cambridge and just had a nice wander outside. This is pretty welcome for me as arthritic pains vanish in the heat and humidity - saves on painkillers for a while anyway. Wouldn't want it much hotter, however, that's just uncomfortable.


----------



## walliams8 (Jul 1, 2015)

I wish every day was like this . Amazing weather . However I can understand your struggle if your up scaffolding all day .....


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 1, 2015)

Took me twice as long to cut the grass today, very warm.  Loving it though.  However, there is a weather warning for a few hours time where torrential rain is due.  Could be a hell of a storm.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 1, 2015)

Too hot for me. Some gentle putting and short game practice was plenty enough. Just debating whether I can face the planned bike ride, but thinking not, as sitting here with the fan on me and it's lovely!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2015)

Sene Valley open today, went out as guests 8.45. Nearly 5 hours in sweltering heat and leader in the clubhouse with 56.4 nett - 10 birdies and a 4.6 handicap! Only went and forgot my cap!


----------



## bobmac (Jul 1, 2015)

32.0 C  outside my house in the shade 
The previous record high for the 1st July was a mere 28 back in 2006


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jul 1, 2015)

It's bloody cold in Edinburgh just now :-(


----------



## chellie (Jul 1, 2015)

HID is melting at work. He's a printer with hot air blowers on and no air con.............


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I dunno, Alex, Fish and myself can create quite a lot of hot air!
		
Click to expand...

I don't swear, its all lies, your giving me a poor image, although I was called "potty mouth" recently by a forumer


----------



## Craigg (Jul 1, 2015)

Colchester today. Too hot for work!


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 1, 2015)

chellie said:



			HID is melting at work. He's a printer with hot air blowers on and no air con.............
		
Click to expand...

He'll recover after a few holes and a cold beer tonight though 

Played last night and it was unbearable, so uncomfortable. Our team shirts are rubbish aswell so like wearing cling film when it's hot!!


----------



## ruff-driver (Jul 1, 2015)

Whenever someone tells me it's the humidity not the heat, 
i like to respond by punching them in the face and saying, 

"that wasn't my fist.......it was the impact "

:rofl:


----------



## chellie (Jul 1, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			He'll recover after a few holes and a cold beer tonight though 

Played last night and it was unbearable, so uncomfortable. Our team shirts are rubbish aswell so like wearing cling film when it's hot!!
		
Click to expand...


He's collapsed in in front of the telly and I'd get a ban from here if I repeated what he said when I suggested going out for nine lol.

Are the shirts the thick ones Iain? Simon bought the thin one and said it was OK on Sunday. Us ladies don't even have team shirts.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jul 1, 2015)

David went out in a bright orange t-shirt and came home in a white club t-shirt. Seems the little black bugs just LOVE orange and he was covered in minutes so bought a new on from the shop. Another guy played 18 holes in his rain jacket as it was preferable to his bright green bug-covered t-shirt!


----------



## chellie (Jul 1, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			David went out in a bright orange t-shirt and came home in a white club t-shirt. Seems the little black bugs just LOVE orange and he was covered in minutes so bought a new on from the shop. Another guy played 18 holes in his rain jacket as it was preferable to his bright green bug-covered t-shirt!
		
Click to expand...

LOL's


----------



## louise_a (Jul 1, 2015)

Played today at Antrobus, didn't really notice the heat.


----------



## Rooter (Jul 1, 2015)

Craigg said:



View attachment 15909

Colchester today. Too hot for work!
		
Click to expand...

I see your 31 and raise you to the costa del berkshire.


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Jul 1, 2015)

Well we played last night after work and it was bloody marvellous, can't get enough of the sun and it is SO NICE to get out instead of watching the rain from the living room window. 

Roll on the weekend, we are out on Friday, Saturday and Sunday, so should have a canny tan as well. :clap:


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 1, 2015)

Had a 45mins thunder storm earlier, just constant rumbling and lightening flashes, heavy rain, thought great that will cool things off, pah, no such luck, it's hotter now than it was before the storm and it's a lot stickier as well.


----------



## delc (Jul 1, 2015)

Here in sunny Hertfordshire it got up to 37 degrees C this afternoon, according to the outside air temperature sensor in my car. Heathrow Airport a few miles down the road were reporting 36.7, so probably genuine. It is still uncomfortably hot and sticky in the evening!


----------



## NWJocko (Jul 1, 2015)

chellie said:



			He's collapsed in in front of the telly and I'd get a ban from here if I repeated what he said when I suggested going out for nine lol.

Are the shirts the thick ones Iain? Simon bought the thin one and said it was OK on Sunday. Us ladies don't even have team shirts.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha!

Yep they're pretty thick and not great material for hot sticky weather....


----------



## drdel (Jul 1, 2015)

So I guess nobody ever goes to Spain, Portugal etc. to play golf in the sun!!!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 1, 2015)

Played 18 earlier and was sweltered in the most oppressively humid boiling hot conditions. 

I know we endure more than our fair share of cold wet and windy conditions here in the UK, always wishing for hot Summer weather, but today it really was...

TOO HOT! :mmm:


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2015)

drdel said:



			So I guess nobody ever goes to Spain, Portugal etc. to play golf in the sun!!!
		
Click to expand...

But at 31*c in Spain (Valencia) the humidity is only around 35*, here its pushing 90* humidity at only 21*c, that's a big difference, the body struggles to keep cool with such high humidity levels!


----------



## hovis (Jul 1, 2015)

People seriously need to man up.  Too hot!!!! Get on with it you bunch of wuss's.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 1, 2015)

15 degrees and chucking it down with rain.

Might put the heating on.


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2015)

hovis said:



			People seriously need to man up.  Too hot!!!! Get on with it you bunch of wuss's.
		
Click to expand...

All right for you in your air con station playing pool all day, I handballed  3 tonne of 25kg bags today, twice!! :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			15 degrees and chucking it down with rain.

Might put the heating on.
		
Click to expand...

Heavy rain forecast in the morning & afternoon tomorrow, so I might get rained off work and go for a game in my new Galvin Green test pilot outfit :smirk:


----------



## hovis (Jul 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			All right for you in your air con station playing pool all day, I handballed  3 tonne of 25kg bags today, twice!! :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

To say we do nothing but play pool is an utter insult.   


Its table tennis,..........   we broke the pool table


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2015)

hovis said:



			To say we do nothing but play pool is an utter insult.   


Its table tennis,..........   we broke the pool table
		
Click to expand...

They say as you get older your balls get smaller :ears:


----------



## Jimaroid (Jul 1, 2015)

It can rain all it likes tonight. I might be able to get a ball to stop on a green tomorrow evening and that would make a nice change.


----------



## M1ke (Jul 1, 2015)

I was in Hong Kong last year. If you think the humidity is severe here it's like a playground compared to HK.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 1, 2015)

M1ke said:



			I was in Hong Kong last year. If you think the humidity is severe here it's like a playground compared to HK.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me - some of us were born there..!
98Â°F and 96% humidity according to Mother Imurg.... Hotter out than in!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2015)

42 here in southern Italy! But a lovely dry heat. I've kept the fluid levels up &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------

